

A Victim Mentality Will Doom an Entrepreneur - thankuz
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/04/a-victim-mentality-will-doom-an-entrepreneur/

======
benwerd
This isn't just true for entrepreneurs. A victim mentality will doom anyone.

Keen an open mind (and open eyes), have confidence in your abilities but be
ready to learn, and keep bouncing back.

------
BenSS
I agree with the main point of the article that you can't have the victim
mindset, but disagree with the examples. Thinking any of these things doesn't
mean you're doomed. Only if you let it stop you.

------
ph0rque
But it's not my fault I have a victim mentality... it's brought on by forces
outside my control!

------
Symmetry
Normally I would think that saying "I failed due to reasons beyond my control"
is a victim mentality as opposed to "I failed due to things I can change next
time" - however the article takes the opposite tack.

------
crikli
From TFA: "People with a victim mentality should never be entrepreneurs."

Does you folks know anyone with the victim mentality that has actually become
an entrepreneur? I've got several people in my life that are victim-minded and
say they would like to be entrepreneurs...but they generate 10 scenarios of
failure for every entrepreneurial idea they encounter. As a result they never
take the necessary risk to start anything.

~~~
abstractbill
There's a difference between risk-aversion and victim mentality. People who
are risk averse will look for reasons to not do something. People who have a
victim mentality might actually go ahead and do the thing, but if they fail
they'll think it's because the universe hates them (or something similar).

------
watchandwait
I am a victim of Hacker News. I need to quit reading and commenting on banal
blog posts and get back to work!!

------
renegadedev
I think victim mentality just one of the many faults listed in the article
others being negativity, over-sensitivity and fatalism.

